# spindrift interior



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*I picked up a spindrift through the founders day sale..cute kit..I thought I'd build it up and place it next to my Aurora/polar lights kit..The ship itself is very nice...but I gotta say..that interior is ..well..it leaves alot to be desired..It doesn't fit together well, and doesn't even fit inside the ship correctly...have any of you had that problem?? or is it just me??*.*I'm pretty sure it isn't me...Just thought I'd ask..I'm about ready to just omit the thing...and just do the ship...*

*Z*


----------



## Sonett (Jul 21, 2003)

Henry has a great solution to your problems at TSDS Check out his website!


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*Didn't he make the interior set that came with the kit??..no* *point going there to get the same thing...


Z
*


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*I stand corrected...I am going to get the aftermarket upgrade and understand the issue on the first set.*


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Please post some pics!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

This is the interior that comes with the kit.
mine fit ok, but I was careful to fit it to the ship. 








It'a card stock so it just needs careful assembly.








Steve


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

Wow! I just ordered the 128th scale Moebius kit. I like this! I can see the 128th scale Flying Sub must have a similar interior. Great job! 

Hey, while I'm here...

Does anyone know what the Spindrift used for landing gear? It _*could*_ take off on water, since it's very boat-like on the bottom. I saw the artwork with the wheels. Nope. Doesn't work for that. It's a V/TOL craft, right? I'd love to see some art ideas. The damn thing had to land! Right? 


Radio Doug


----------



## Larva (Jun 8, 2005)

No landing gear system for the Spindrift was ever established on Land of the Giants. She is depicted belly landing twice in the pilot, The Crash, but in both cases, its implied that this isn't the NORMAL landing procedure. 

There have been many speculative concepts put forth, from wheeled landing gear to an anti-grav sled launch system. In the book by Murry Leinster, the ship just tips back on her tail and "falls" into the sky.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Very cool! My old Aurora buildup was just found in my parent's basement (missing the fin, dome and radar though)- I love the Land of the Giants even more than Voyage.


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Check out the Sci-Fi Airshow site - it's got some pretty cool pictures of the "landing gear".

http://www.scifiairshow.com/

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

Thank you Ron! Yeah, that does work, doesn't it? LOL! And this: _Because of its “form” over “function” design, the Spindrift is notoriously difficult to fly._ Ha ha haa! I imagine it IS! Ha! Drop like a rock! ROFL!

And Larva, yes, (ROFL) that was not procedure, to land that way. "Scuffs up the vehicle", as Roscoe used to say! Ha! Hey, I kinda like the sled launching system! Shades of Fireball XL-5! Another way-cool ship!

But you're right, Larva, the novel states that it tips back and off she goes! Hmmm. That means we are free to speculate! I'm not going "Canon" with this. There is just not enough solid info. 

My Moebius Spindrift arrived! Man, models have improved since I bought kits last! I just put it together without glue, and it is precise! No warping! Ya know, TSDS included an interior (cardstock) and I think that is the coolest thing! I was going to order it along with the mini Flying Sub, but they included it with purchase!

This is a winner! Perfect scale, precise fit. I also just received the Space Pod, so I know the typical quality of Moebius is up there with the best! The little interior folded up real nice. Fits perfectly! 

OK, now waiting for the big 18" Jupiter 2! My USPS package said "1 OF 2". I was hoping it would arrive today. Oh well. Moebius took over for Polar Lights, right? I'm sure glad they made a 1/128 scale Flying Sub & Spindrift! Any plans for a 1/128 scale Jupiter 2? In the various stages, Hero, Full Size, crashed on planet and Gemini 12 launch scene?

I'm just sayin'... 

Doug


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Radiodugger said:


> Moebius took over for Polar Lights, right?


Doug,
Not sure what you mean. Polar Lights is part of Round 2 and still in buisness. For the most part, Moebius has released their own models.

Rob (not Ron) :tongue:
Iwata Padawan


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

Radiodugger said:


> Thank you Ron! Yeah, that does work, doesn't it? LOL! And this: _Because of its “form” over “function” design, the Spindrift is notoriously difficult to fly._ Ha ha haa! I imagine it IS! Ha! Drop like a rock! ROFL!
> 
> And Larva, yes, (ROFL) that was not procedure, to land that way. "Scuffs up the vehicle", as Roscoe used to say! Ha! Hey, I kinda like the sled launching system! Shades of Fireball XL-5! Another way-cool ship!
> 
> ...


*Moebius did not take over Polar lights..They are two totally different entities. Polar lights is Round 2 Models company..They were sold some years ago as Polar lights, and re aquired by thier original owner , and polar lights was reconstituted under the round 2 models corporation. Moebuis is a company that was created by Frank Winspur. Round 2 models aka polar lights is Thomas Lowe.:thumbsup:*


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

Excellent! That explains it! Sorry Rob! I "fat fingered" the key board again!

Doug


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

I asked this in another thread, I may as well ask here:

Does anyone here plan to scratch-build a plastic interior for this? I'm thinking about it. Maybe brass and plastic. Just an idea... 

Doug


----------

